# Premieres a-plenty!



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Composer Robert Howard is looking forward to two premieres in two weeks this December.

On Tuesday 7th December, South Liverpool Orchestra's concert will feature a solo piano piece entitled Arietta. This simple early miniature of Robert's is in ternary form and was originally written in 1990 but has been revised recently. The composer will perform the work at All Hallow's Church (Allerton), 1 Greenhill Road, Liverpool, L18 6JJ. All are welcome to attend the concert which begins at 8pm and also features Robert's three-movement Festival Suite as well as works by Nicolai, Sibelius and Bizet. Tickets are £4 on the door.

On Sunday 19th December, Robert's Ave Maria will receive its premiere as part of the Advent 4 service at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA. The work is a haunting minor key setting of the traditional Catholic prayer, in Latin. Robert will be at the piano accompanying David Kernick (tenor). This act of worship is open to all and begins at 10am. It will also be live-streamed via the church's Facebook account: https://www.facebook.com/PrescotParishChurch

For details of all Robert's compositions, please see www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------

